# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Need for Speed: ProStreet

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Need for Speed: ProStreet



Ky shte versioni i ri i Lojes me makina qe s`besoj qe ka ngelur njeri pa e luajtur.
Ktu posht keni ca linke: 

Trailer :  http://www.eurogamer.net/tv_video.php?playlist_id=3047

http://rapidshare.com/files/36060660/X6


Screen shot : http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=77161

Per fat te keq duhet te presim deri sa te dali per PC , gjithashtu loja eshte planifikuar te dali edhe per PS3 , PS2 , xBox 360 , Wii, DS dhe PSP.

Kush gjen linket i pari le ti postoje ktu!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O cuna , na thoni ndonje mendim per lojen.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ditmir ende se kam provuar kete loje po shpresoj qe ta blej me kalimin e kohes dhe ta provoj , mirepo sbesoj se do jete  e keqe pasi sme kujtohet ndonje loje e need for speed te kete qene ndonjeher e keqe..


RaPSouL

----------


## Fabio_gr

si loje nfs ne teresi jane te bukura disa prej tyre i kam dhe i kam luajtur por nje gje nuk me pelqen sepse eshte shume e ekzagjeruar,do te me pelqente qe kur goditeshe me muret apo makinat e tjera makina te demtohej sic eshte rally qe te lodheshim pak duke pushtuar zonat e zoteruara nga "armiqte"tane,nuk mendoni?
per prostreet nuk kam informacion

----------


## KOKASHTA

Car mendimi te te japim per lojen perderisa nuk e kami lujt???

Figurat jan shume te lezetshme...skam car te them!!!

----------


## LOGIC

> si loje nfs ne teresi jane te bukura disa prej tyre i kam dhe i kam luajtur por nje gje nuk me pelqen sepse eshte shume e ekzagjeruar,do te me pelqente qe kur goditeshe me muret apo makinat e tjera makina te demtohej sic eshte rally qe te lodheshim pak duke pushtuar zonat e zoteruara nga "armiqte"tane,nuk mendoni?
> per prostreet nuk kam informacion


Fabio shikoje ketë video dhe atëherë them do te jesh i kënaqur se prishet kerri...


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wyfM2-ie-g
```


Kjo loje qe pritet te del ne shitje ne Nëntor, por mua nuk po me pritet deri atëherë shpresoj te del me pare ne ndonjë warez
Ditmir kjo loje mendoje se është loja me perfektë e need for speed dhe vetëm duke shikuar videot te rritet adrenalina e paramendoje kur ta luan...
Gjithë te mirat...:P

p.s. Shpresoj qe te mos i lyp përformancat për pc ma shume se 256 MB  K. Grafike edhe 1 GB Ram

----------


## Gerdi

lojat jan ne evolucion te vazhdueshem, zakonisht EA i krijon lorjat ne menyre qe te luen nga nje numer me i madh njerezish( qe te shiten me shume me sakte) por kshu sic ka ardhur koha veshtir se do shpetosh pa 1GB RAM qe ta luash lojen ne nivel te luajtshem

----------


## Fabio_gr

dmth neve me 768mb mos te presim kot...lol

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po une qe kam vetem 512 mb ca dreqin do bej.
Nejse , persa i perket lojes , do te jete me realiste sepse makinat prishen.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Cmimet e ram-it kan rene kohet e fundit. Bleni tani para se te rritet.

----------


## Flori

se kam lujt nei her kete loj .. esht hera par qe e degjoj !

----------


## Gerdi

normale qe se ke lujt <.< ska dal akoma

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ju qe se keni ramin 1 gb blini nje ram po deshet me lujt, perndryshe, ikni luni komançe ose hapa dollapa...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Ju qe se keni ramin 1 gb blini nje ram po deshet me lujt, perndryshe, ikni luni komançe ose hapa dollapa...


Per hapa dollapa duhet 765 mb ram.... :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Harakiri

> ikni luni komançe ose hapa dollapa...

----------


## KOKASHTA

E mer mire, besoj se i plotesoni kushtet per te loz komanche  :buzeqeshje: )

Nejse nejse, kur duhet te dale ky versioni i ri i karbonit???

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Shtator 2007.

----------


## jeton.

> E mer mire, besoj se i plotesoni kushtet per te loz komanche )
> 
> Nejse nejse, kur duhet te dale ky versioni i ri i karbonit???




nuk osht ky version i ri i carbinit po osht version i ri i need for speed-it  pritet te dal ne fund te muajit nentor me 27 :i qetë:

----------


## Paraliza

u ra shum n`koh t`fudit rami  i 1 GB ish 53 euro e para do muajve 50 euro u kon . 
koha ma e mir me bo raket PC

----------


## Paraliza

> u ra shum n`koh t`fudit rami  i 1 GB ish 53 euro e para do muajve 50 euro u kon . 
> koha ma e mir me bo raket PC




para di muajve 50 u kon 512 soryy :S:S:S

----------

